# Petco & Petsmart For Crickets?



## Flashback (Nov 14, 2018)

Does anyone get their crickets from Petco or Petsmart? 
Are these crickets gut loaded & fine to feed my tarantula? 

The reptile store I purchased him from is across town & but there are a couple of  Petco’s near me & this is where I was planning on getting the weekly crickets. 

Thanks for your help!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## antinous (Nov 14, 2018)

You can, I have in the past, however they’re ridcouslt overpriced and I find it much cheaper to buy online, to buy mealworms or get some Dubia.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## EtienneN (Nov 14, 2018)

They're fine. Ts will readily eat them. I think crickets are generally a pain to deal with. They always try to jump down my shirt when I cup them up to put in the T cages. I prefer Red Runner Roaches which you can buy at decent prices at local reptile expos and online.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## FrmDaLeftCoast (Nov 14, 2018)

I personally use crickets purchased from Petco and have not had any issues. Btw, i also use superworms/wax worms & dubia roaches (from one of our members). The crickets are for my avics who prefer a moving target.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mirandarachnid (Nov 14, 2018)

Once in a blue moon I forget that I hate crickets and I'll get some from petco.

From petco, get the ones that are loose in the trashcans, they usually keep them at the front or by the reptiles. Avoid the ones in the boxes, half of those or more are usually already dead. They're fine to feed right away, but it wouldn't hurt to give them some water crystals or fruit over night to get them hydrated before you feed.

Seriously though, get dubia or super worms.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Theneil (Nov 14, 2018)

Both are fine, but as @Mirandarachnid mentioned   DO NOT buy the pre packaged ones.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Flashback (Nov 14, 2018)

Thanks everyone!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mychajlo (Nov 14, 2018)

I actually prefer to use crickets from Petco because they are so fat and a lot bigger than anywhere else I’ve seen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rigor Mortis (Nov 14, 2018)

antinous said:


> You can, I have in the past, however they’re ridcouslt overpriced and I find it much cheaper to buy online, to buy mealworms or get some Dubia.


I was going to say "Call me old fashioned but less than $1.00 for my T's meal is pretty good!" and then I remembered that most people here have about 20x my collection so uh, never mind!

But in an answer to the topic at hand, I don't see a problem in pet store crickets if it's convenient. I've got 2 Petsmarts within 20 minutes of me so that's my go-to as of now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## miamc12321 (Nov 14, 2018)

I do when I have to, but only a enough for a feeding for each.  My husband hates the sound of their singing and if my teenies aren't hungry they're a pain to chase to get them out.  Roaches and mealworms are much better for us.


----------



## ComputerDellLI (Nov 14, 2018)

I shop at both. I find the Bug Boxes to have healthier crickets that last longer, but I take what I can get. There's even a Petco about thirty minutes away that sells Dubias. Plus you can make contacts like the girl who works there who I found out was going to start breeding Dubias.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## checkmate (Nov 14, 2018)

I get them at Petsmart just because it's convenient for me. I get extras because some of them always die by the next morning. Also get fruit fly cultures there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flashback (Nov 15, 2018)

miamc12321 said:


> I do when I have to, but only a enough for a feeding for each.  My husband hates the sound of their singing and if my teenies aren't hungry they're a pain to chase to get them out.  Roaches and mealworms are much better for us.


Ah, I didn’t even think of that! I’ve only fed him once, & he ate them pretty quick. Totally forgot about them chirping and getting them out the next day if he doesn’t eat them.

How many mealworms or roaches would be the appropriate amount for a single feeding. I was advised he should have 3 large crickets a week....what would be the mealworm or roach equivalent?

Also do they sell those at Petco? Thanks.


----------



## viper69 (Nov 16, 2018)

Flashback said:


> Ah, I didn’t even think of that! I’ve only fed him once, & he ate them pretty quick. Totally forgot about them chirping and getting them out the next day if he doesn’t eat them.
> 
> How many mealworms or roaches would be the appropriate amount for a single feeding. I was advised he should have 3 large crickets a week....what would be the mealworm or roach equivalent?
> 
> Also do they sell those at Petco? Thanks.


No one can tell you appropriate amount of prey items based on this because you haven't provided the information we need. Re-read your OP, it helps to be complete.


----------

